# H2go wiper judder



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Ok, I have applied angel wax H2GO this evening according to the instructions - I Clayed the windscreen and cleaned it with gtechniq G6. I had recently applied gtechniq G1 to all windows and got horrendous judder on the front windscreen so I removed said G1 with cerium oxide. The wipers have been very smooth but the windscreen is really hydrophilic. I'd love to have a rain repellent on my windscreen but whatever I try I always get wiper judder.

I have tried rain X, G1, and now H2GO. I bought the H2GO because of all the reviews and people saying it didn't judder for them. 

Can anyone help please? Shall I try and stick with it for a bit? Will it die down? I have also cleaned the blades (they are only a month old) with G6 thoroughly and have applied H2GO to them directly too.

I'd rather not remove it but I will if I have to. The judder is quite severe and the blades do 'bounce' across the screen. They are the aero blade type and work very well with no product on the screen.

Thanks all, really appreciate your help on this..


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

ed87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *I'd rather not remove it but I will if I have to. The judder is quite severe and the blades do 'bounce' across the screen. They are the aero blade type and work very well with no product on the screen*.
> 
> Thanks all, really appreciate your help on this..


Answered your own question there fella.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

A discution from yesterday
Look at here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371222

The judder will stop eventually


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

11redrex said:


> Answered your own question there fella.


Yes I thought that too unfortunately  I don't understand how some people get no judder at all with these products and others suffer?


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

A&J said:


> A discution from yesterday
> 
> Look at here:
> 
> ...


Thanks A&J I saw that. The judder seems worse actually with more water on the screen. How bad was your judder?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It was annoying in a light rain...was better when it rained heavy...judder stoped after a while! dont know why


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, just an update - the wipers were driving me crazy so I removed the H2GO with cerium oxide. I'm still on the search for rain repellent that doesn't cause wiper chatter/ judder on my car.

Has anyone else been in the same boat and can you recommend anything please? The G1 I applied to my side and back windows is awesome stuff but it caused real bad wiper judder on the windscreen.

If anyone can help in any way I'd really appreciate it. I've tried Rain-X, G1, and H2GO and all products cause chatter/ judder. I've also tried BSD and Reload, both of which have no hydrophobic properties at all (but work great on paint), I've also tried the sonax extreme nano glass cleaner which also didn't do anything (but is a good cleaner)


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm presuming the judder is coming from stiff rubber section, I only got the judder when I put new blades on, my old worn in ones that molded to the windscreen were fine. Could try new wipers, but dont just buy cheap like I did


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

So did you clean and coat the wipers?

One thing I've never ever experienced judder with is nanolex urban, gtech g1 was unbearable for me, nanolex premium didn't take well but nanolex ultra did and that's good.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The juddering is all down to the product working better than,it's brief,It will die down as you get wear,nought to worry about.
Although can be a PITA.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> So did you clean and coat the wipers?
> 
> One thing I've never ever experienced judder with is nanolex urban, gtech g1 was unbearable for me, nanolex premium didn't take well but nanolex ultra did and that's good.


Hi Kimo, yes I cleaned and coated the wipers with no effect at all.

I may look at nanolex urban then as I have nothing on my screen and I don't really like it to be honest but everything I've tried has caused judder so far.

Nanolex urban is quite expensive though but I see that you've recommended it before. How many times have you applied it?

I do wonder if I'm over applying these products too? Would that cause judder? And is it worth retrying the H2GO a bit more sparingly?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you get judder then the theory is the wipers are not getting the downforce into the screen either due to old blades or poor contact ( remember the old find we used to put on wipers to improve downforce).


And like most things you put on the car LESS IS MORE


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ed87 said:


> Hi Kimo, yes I cleaned and coated the wipers with no effect at all.
> 
> I may look at nanolex urban then as I have nothing on my screen and I don't really like it to be honest but everything I've tried has caused judder so far.
> 
> ...


More expensive but lasts longer

I've used it 4 times maybe 5 and hardly used any so worth it to me

It could do, I've seen a few people have problems with h2go recently and it's one of the few I've never had problems with

Reprep it and try again before trying something else.

What's your usual prep?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nanolex ultra lasted 18 months on my car so offset the inital cost and the longevity I considered it VFM,and zero juddering.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, it's driving me mad and I don't ever seem to see or get a resolution.

My normal prep is cerium oxide polish on the screen (this is the only thing that will remove most coatings), followed by AG glass polish and then Gtechniq G6 glass cleaner then spray the product on a cloth and spread it over the screen generously and wait to haze for 10 mins, repeat application and then remove after 20 mins with a clean glass cloth, although I do seem to get an oily film left which is difficult to fully remove (with H2GO I mean). 

It's a shame because the water repellency was spot on and is exactly what I want but wiper judder drives me mad as I have quite a long commute every day. 

The wipers are smooth as anything without a repellant on the screen but obviously then it's completely hydrophilic.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Could try claying the glass, I always do this anyway before applying h2go, seams to seal the glass better imo, then two coats on the windscreen, clean and apply to wipers also. 

Sometimes still have judder but does die down, annoying but half the time I think it's just pot luck and would be more concerned with the speeds of which the coatings are working and also the price; h2go excluding postage is a bargain.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

On a side note it's normally my drivers wiper that Judders worse. It is a 24" aero blade (Bosch aero twins fitted - great wipers), which is obviously quite long - do you think this is the reason for my juddering?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Best thing to clay glass with is a brand new cloth it just seems to work better. Or have one dedicated to glass. They seem to lose there edge when broken in in glass then used on paint then back to glass. .. dunno why


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

hobbs182 said:


> Could try claying the glass, I always do this anyway before applying h2go, seams to seal the glass better imo, then two coats on the windscreen, clean and apply to wipers also.
> 
> Sometimes still have judder but does die down, annoying but half the time I think it's just pot luck and would be more concerned with the speeds of which the coatings are working and also the price; h2go excluding postage is a bargain.


Hi hobbs182,

Yes H2GO was a bargain and I have loads left plus lots of people stated they don't suffer judder with it, hence my reason for trying it.

Forgot to mention, I did also clay the glass before application.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

ed87 said:


> Hi hobbs182,
> 
> Yes H2GO was a bargain and I have loads left plus lots of people stated they don't suffer judder with it, hence my reason for trying it.
> 
> Forgot to mention, I did also clay the glass before application.


Don't worry I have the same size aero wipers as you and still get Judders, I know the annoyance lol! Stick with it for time being though I'm sure it'll break in soon enough


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

ed87 said:


> On a side note it's normally my drivers wiper that Judders worse. It is a 24" aero blade (Bosch aero twins fitted - great wipers), which is obviously quite long - do you think this is the reason for my juddering?


Its only my drivers side too on my Vivaro!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I did experience it one time I applied H2go, it went away eventually and it has never happened any other time I applied it.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I clayed my windscreen and used IPA to make sure it was completely clean before I applied and I have had no problems at all. 

It may have something to do with your blades being relatively new and the coating being efficient. New blades are still quite hard compared to ones rubbered in.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've reapplied again tonight trying to get the application better than last time. I'm expecting judder but I will leave it this time and see what happens


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I know what you mean some products I have tried cause judder like rain x. I now use gtechniq exo v2. It works great on glass with no judder. I use it on all my cars never have a problem with it. It can't only just be used on bodywork. Give it a try.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow thanks matt1234, Exo looks expensive but good to know it works on glass.

I will report back here as to how I'm getting on after a bit with H2GO


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, just an update - in the rain this morning I still get the judder as bad as before but I will see if it settles down after some time


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm planning on giving my windscreen a layer of sealant soon hoping it won't have this issue but appears any sealant seems to have this effect overall. Do we know what actually causes it?


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm pressuming stiff none soft rubbery wipers, they need to really mold to your windscreen


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

I also applied and have terrible judder. Tried removing with Gtechniq panel wipe and then car pro eraser but cant shift it and still got judder...any tips to get rid please


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Fiesta2012, yes unfortunately I have removed it also because of judder which is a shame because it's a great product; I guess any sort of windscreen coating is likely to cause judder on my car (maybe wiper tension, screen profile, wiper size, who knows?). Anyway, the only thing I have found that will remove these coatings is cerium oxide glass polish. You can buy it from eBay for a few quid, you don't need much - just mix it with water and apply to windscreen either by hand or by machine - you will 'feel'/ see the coating coming off.

Carpro make ceriglass which contains cerium oxide so that's also a good shout but more expensive than just buying the cerium oxide powder.

Try not to get it on paint/rubber and plastic by the way as it can be a pig to remove and is abrasive.

Finally, don't forget to thoroughly clean your wipers too as you may be reapplying it after you've cleaned your screen.

I have found that the number one cause of juddering and or squeaking of wipers on glass is some sort of contamination (coatings, etc). I have also seen where I couldn't clean the wipers sufficiently to remove the coating/ contamination and ended up buying new. However, first off, polish your screen with the cerium oxide and clean your wipers that will hopefully sort it.

Note: if doing by hand, the coatings are surprisingly resilient so it will still take some scrubbing to remove even with cerium oxide - I.e. It is not a 'apply and dwell' type product. Also, if you let it dry onto glass it can be a pig to get off but don't panic, just polish again with more cerium oxide then immediately follow with a clean microfibre.


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok m8 thx so much for ur advice. I'll give it a try when I get chance. I'm annoyed because my car is brand new and the wipers were silent beforehand. Totally regret putting in on


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

ST - Matt said:


> I'm planning on giving my windscreen a layer of sealant soon hoping it won't have this issue but appears any sealant seems to have this effect overall. Do we know what actually causes it?


Some cars (mine included) seem prone to it. Aero wipers it seems are designed to be used on clean, wet glass. When you apply this coating I personally think it turns the glass 'sticky' and hence the wipers catch, in other words I think these coatings actually make the glass sort of 'rubbery' (not detectable to the touch).

It's like rubbing a piece of rubber against another when dry is ok, however when wet you get this 'sticking' effect where the coefficient of friction appears to dramatically alter. Also, water, contrary to popular belief is actually a good solvent and a poor lubricant hence why judder occurs in heavy rain with a coating on and stops temporarily with washer fluid, because of the lubricant properties it carries.

I may be wrong and this is only my opinion mind. Also, some cars never ever suffer judder and appear to me much more resilient to it - obviously there are several factors at play that change from vehicle to vehicle.

It is also worth noting that I love these coatings and can really see the benefit of them but I just can't live with the wiper judder


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Fiesta2012 said:


> Ok m8 thx so much for ur advice. I'll give it a try when I get chance. I'm annoyed because my car is brand new and the wipers were silent beforehand. Totally regret putting in on


No problem, I have been in exactly the same boat (my car is 9 months old), I tried everything and in the end only this works. If you're going to put new wipers on though(which you may have to unfortunately if you can't get them 'clean' enough - I.e product residue remains) please do it after you've used cerium oxide on the screen, not before.

I have used this before - http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/251950609443

Good seller and pretty quick delivery. I also suggest masking up your plastics and paint around the window beforehand


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I think it has more to do with the pressure the wiper arms are putting on the windscreen, the angle of your windscreen and the airflow over it. Either too little or too much and the coating is amplifying that


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

DJBAILEY said:


> I think it has more to do with the pressure the wiper arms are putting on the windscreen, the angle of your windscreen and the airflow over it. Either too little or too much and the coating is amplifying that


I agree, every car is obviously different and all of these factors play a considerable role also.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

FWIW a friend of mine bought a cheap runaround car. It had squeaky/juddering wipers first time he used it in the rain. He hopped out and slightly twisted the wiper. It worked.

He has masses of experience with used cars and claimed he has always done that on cars that have wiper judder - explaining that it was nearly always the angle of the blade on the glass just needed a minor adjustment. As I said, it worked the time I was with him.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Just another thought which worked for me: if you apply a windscreen coating don't leave the wipers on the glass until the coating cures properly. Mine juddered, I removed the coating and reapplied but left the wipers off for pretty much a whole day. After that I had no judder.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Was the H2GO really that bad as wanted to try out


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Yes I have checked and adjusted the angle of the arms and have experimented in fact with differing angles and seem to have found an angle that works -the factory one. (my advice is don't mess around too much).

And potter88 - yes, for me it was an unacceptable amount of judder. However, I did not leave the coating for any length of time to 'bed in', etc. Your experience may differ. It's a shame as I would love to have a hydrophobic coating on the windscreen but everything I have tried so far has left me with judder and quite honestly I am reluctant to spend any more money trying products that may or may not cause judder


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If it helps at all i have just written up a review on the Nanolex ultra glass kit and had zero problems with judder. 
Have a look here:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372392


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Pittsy, have you experienced judder with any other sealants?


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok so I've removed coating as advised, its defo gone as water not running off at speed as it did. Wipers still judder at times, think its possibly ruined my blades


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

ed87 said:


> On a side note it's normally my drivers wiper that Judders worse. It is a 24" aero blade (Bosch aero twins fitted - great wipers), which is obviously quite long - do you think this is the reason for my juddering?


I also get juddering from the drivers wiper. Funny thing is sometimes it doesn't happen! But I believe that perhaps is because it's long, that has the tendency to do that.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

ed87 said:


> Thanks Pittsy, have you experienced judder with any other sealants?


Yes i have, my previous coating juddered like no ones business for a good couple of weeks, i was just about to remove it and it just stopped and was excellent for the next 12 months.

I am pleased to report that there was zero juddering with Nanolex's offering if that helps :thumb:


----------

